

Nokia N900 Apps - macco
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3764/two-omap-3430-phones-nokia-n900-and-motorola-droid/12

======
ZeroGravitas
Nice to see crazy in-depth coverage for phones (this article covers both the
Motorola Droid and the N900) that have been around the block a few times
rather than just cheer-leading the newest and shiniest. I had to triple-check
this wasn't just an old article getting reposted.

Interesting that he keeps saying the N900 is more a tablet than a phone, which
I think people have always said, but suddenly in the post-iPad world where
Apple have apparently created a new market segment, those years of experience
building little internet tablets might stand them in good stead.

Personally I'm glad to see so many worthy contenders in the phone/tablet space
(meaning iOS, Android, Meego & WebOS with room for more I think).

